# Petition wording help guys...



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Here is a template petition that we wanted to pass around last year...
Where and why does it need tweeking?
as always THANKS in advance...

We the Undersigned would like the state of Ohio to establish 

regulations protecting Catfish resources:

1) Set Slot/Bag limits on all catfish over 34 inches, limiting 

possession to 1 per day on all license types.

2) Regulate Pay Lake stocking, requiring them to be stocked under

ODNR supervision, and requiring owners of Pay Lakes to have valid

proof fish stocked were taken by legal means.

3) Work with the all states sharing Ohio Boundary waters to establish

Regulations mirroring those established by the state of Tennessee:

a) Commercially licenced fishermen required to immediately release

all catfish caught over 34 inches.

b) Restricting all sports fishing licenced fishermen to a bag limit

of 1 fish per day on all Catfish over 34 inches.


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Clyde,

This is a good start and a petition I would support fully  I would suggest that you distinguish between channel cats and flatheads though...IMO few channels are caught 34" and bigger and if so even fewer multiples. This regulation would do essentially nothing to protect trophy channels. Maybe go with one over 24/36 channels/flats or follow the fish ohio lengths for each species and say only 1 of each allowed per day. Again IMO few people appreciate how old a big channel is and channels 30"+ are "elderly". They shouldn't be kept for eating anyhow since they have more bioaccumulates in their systems. The best trophy channel cat fishery in the world (red river) does not allow ANY kill 24"+ (abit too extreme to start with here though). Just remember the state has to balance interests with any regulations. 
MA


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

How about one of either ? Not one of both...
When I ask for wording help PLEASE post here the exact wording that you would like changed... It helps me separate things into a neat little package and I don't want to misinterpret something either...


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'd like to add that I am not a catfisherman who targets them at all...
I just saw a need and am trying to help what I do not understand...


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i would like to see "any flathead catfish over 30" and any channel catfish over 24"
blues are already protected by ohio.(but not by IN or KY)


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I like it the way it is. I like to mirror the TN regs. Once you start to differenciate the size limits for various size catfish-channels, flats, blues, then you have misidentification problems. Keep it simple, with only one allowed over 34" will stop the pillage of trophy fish removed with trotlines, etc. True enough a 30" channelcat may be rare, but they aren't what's targeted, and there seems to be plenty of channels. Usually the ratio of channels to flatheads is 3:1 or greater, and often the day's catch will be all channels and no flatheads. So far as none by commercial fisherman, doesn't matter as there's no Ohio commercial netting other than in the Erie district. But...that may change and hopefully these same regs cold apply to all our bordering states. So leave that in.
We've been down this road before & once you differenciate, you get alot of people upset, with the one 34" limit, it's real clear (and is the same as TN which works well). By having them the same, we can show how another state did it, and so can we. It has a presidence, and has passed there.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Works for me ...
I still am trying diff formats so that this petition can be downloaded over the web and passed out at tackle/bait shops.. anywhere that signatures can be taken from...
Right now I am trying to make an HTML page but that has its quirks and another way is a simply .gif where it can be printed from a webpage...


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

A minimum on channel cats would be a good start like 10 or 12", and definately make a different high end mark for them. 

Something to think of about the high end marks. While everyone likes being able to catch a trophy fish and release it to be caught again, from a fishery prospective those fish aren't crucial to the survival of the stock itself. The larger and older a female fish gets the less viable their spawn becomes. Many large "trophy" class fish often do not spawn at all they simply do not have the energy to expend and absorb their eggs. So while they are great to catch, it is the intermediate size and year classes of fish that provide the bulk offspring for the next year. Hence the popularity of slot lengths, which usually protect those fish.

I don't know about the misidentification they look so different, but that's just me, im professionally trained in it, but you can simply educate by including a picture with the lengths, which is often done. I have about 5 different wallet inserts provided by the state that identify fish of interest.

The pay lake thing I think is a crucial aspect. Especially if and where they are taking Blue's from.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I have a few thoughts to add that may be of interest. I agree with Master Angler on the idea that Maximum size limits should be set for each species. Flatheads and Blues 1 over 34", Channels 1 over 28". Next there must be a possesion limit say 6 channel cats regardless of surface acreage and 2 Flatheads or Blues. Currently Ohio has a regulation limiting an angler to six channel catfish from waters of 700 acres or less. I'm sorry but they have to do better than that. I also do not believe that pay lakes should be permitted to operate on wild stock fish. That I believe is really unfair to sportsmen who pursue trophy catfish. Why should we have to go and pay to catch catfish that have been "stolen" from our rightful waterways that our license dollars pay for!!!!!!


----------

